# Kind of odd...but strangely compelling



## Derick (10/10/13)

Yep. this is a torch... with a 510 connection - so use it as a mech mod or a flashlight - talk about the ultimate in stealth vaping - "no mister customs officer, this? this is just a flashlight" 



​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

that's pretty cool


----------



## Kriban (12/10/13)

Great idea, if all suppliers add the torch head with their mechanical mods we won't have custom problems after all the mech mod is just a glorified battery compartment


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/10/13)

Makes me think. What else can be screwed into this apart from a vibrator and stick blender?


----------

